# Avon vs. Rodanthe piers?



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

Can anyone give me a comparison between Avon and Rodanthe piers? I'll be down there in two weeks. We usually stay further south in Frisco and fish Frisco pier and false point. Since I'll be up near waves somewhere I figure I could get to Avon or Rodanthe just as easily. I looked at a satellite photo and it looks like Rodanthe ends in deeper water. Your thoughts are appreciated.

I usually set up a king rig if the water looks even halfway decent... ya never know, even in early August..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd say,last yr,Rodanthe would be the best bet... Now with the owners not rebuilding,or at least clipping the old pilings down,you really don't stand a prayer with a big fish...
I'd still say Rodanthe to be the better pier when catching fish in general,because Avon has yet to catch any big fish that I know of this yr.. As far as small fish,I think Rodanthe probably has them beat there as well.. Have seen some nice reports of pompano from Avon though.. I'd say with the pilings in front of the end on Rodanthe,and Avon not catching,it's a tossup...
Confused?? So am I after writing that,but pier fishing on the island has been dern poor this yr.. Even Frisco,1 cobia all yr so far...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

avon..great staff,very friendly...but expect muddy water, even with perfect winds....worst situation ive ever seen, clear water sits 50 yards past the king baits all day long
had ONE day in 2 weeks with decent king water when i was down there last...bout 12' at the end...deeper a bit closer in....dont expect to see a king...

rodanthe, heard the piling situation aint as bad as it would seem, have buddy whos kingfished there a bit this yr....


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

DD,

Will be at the Hide-Away Friday evening. Look forward to meeting you and getting the scoop for Saturday. I hope the pompano are around somewhere.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks all. When I use google earth or live search for the Rodanthe pier, the sattelite image shows the 'octagon' at the end of the pier. Is this portion still standing or is this part of what was knocked down last year? Sattelite pics could be old, just wondering.

Fished Fisco pier from about 7/5 to 7/13 of this year. Not much of anything happening. Water and wind was all wrong. Even though summer's not the best time for some of the bigger fish, I remember years back some good catches. Been fishing Frisco pier for about 15 years now. Seems like lately the bites been worse than ever. Of course I'm not there near Thanksgiving when all of HI looks interesting for big fish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I loved Rodanthe,before that ne'r tooker out... Yes it had an octagon,prior to that storm.. Wiped out about 100plus feet including the end..


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Drum , is rodanthe planning on rebuilding the end?? I lived in waves during the mid 90's and have pictures somewhere of that pier during a hurricane cant remember which one , but we stayed on the island.. and took pictures of that pier nearly underwater, with waves crashing all over the top of it,, that pier has taken a beaten during all the hurricanes and NEsters over the years....but I bet the end now in the ocean with the pillings is great structure for fish , I bet there are some monster sheepshead there maybe even togs, but like you said with a fish of any size you would get quickly wrapped ....... D


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The co. that owns it won't put out the bucks it'll take to put up the end,or even cut the old pilings off...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I would think leaving ole pilings would be some sort of hazard and against some obscure law...cheap bastids!....the R


----------

